# Cricket pic!



## Cashs Cowgirl (Dec 31, 2008)

Cricket is really enjoying his new cage. He has been all over it inside and out. We leave the little breeder door open so he can come and go as he pleases, instead of leaving the bigger doors open. 

Here he is taking a nap in the breeder door.


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

It's great to see Cricket enjoying his new cage - it tuckered the poor guy out!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds like he is really enjoying it.


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

aww he must really like it. Just overjoyed by the new stuff he needs a nap!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Napping birds are always cute.


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

Cricket sure is enjoying himself. I love the name Cricket. I and my sister both had a dog named Cricket, and it works for either sex. Lucky Birdie


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too cute  Looks like he is tired out after exploring his new cage. What kind of cage is it? I like the horizontal bars.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Dec 31, 2008)

I have this cage
http://www.birdcages.com/medium-bird-cages/with-dometop/fantopbirdcage.cfm

I wish the back had horizontal bars as well, but I've put lots of perches and ladders to facilitate climbing


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That is a very nice cage. Beautiful!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thats a GREAT cage!!!!
Mikey


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

it is always good to see the tiels enjoy there new home


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Ahh, so cute. Wish I could keep the breeder door open too, but it's against a wall so that just won't work. My 'tiel likes to use the balcony most of the time anyway.


----------

